# Guide-pins



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

For you magnet guys,here's something about guide-pins that might interest you.
It might be common knowledge,but i haven't seen it posted anywhere,:thumbsup:


http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1660&pid=9577#pid9577


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hornet,

Thanks for the info. I do like BSRT guide pins as they set deeper in the slot and the material is a little more robust than stock Tomy pins. Well worth the price. Good stuff, Gary!!

Kihm


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I run BSRT G-jet pins in everything i run.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm curious as to the advantage of the larger diameter pin. I have my theory, but I'd like to hear from those who have used one. I'm not concerned about the additional length (I know what that does), just the added diameter.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

mostly it reduces the shock of side to movement in the slot,
this also provides more stability


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike -- are you saying Girth is more important than length?


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob,

In Mike's case, he has no choice. Why do you think he has a supply of tweezers in his box at all times???


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:.

Joe try to pry a big bar out of the ground and try to pry a small bar outta the ground,which one is harder to pry out,.
The bigger bar will take a lot more leverage before it dislodges


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick Said: 

"In Mike's case, he has no choice. Why do you think he has a supply of tweezers in his box at all times???" 

Rick, I've told Mike many a time," No pleasuring yourself at the Track and if you must, Sterilize those tweezers." 

Also regarding the guidepins, its moved way beyond the length and girth issue. You should see the one on my unlimited.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Now i'm gonna have nightmares of that mental image Bob
Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Now you've got me curious Bob,how about a little more info on the guide-pin in your unlimited you mention above:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

roller bearing guide pin ?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I wondered the same thing too Al.
The other thing i'd thought was an inverted tapered pin,with the wedge at the bottom of the pin,that damn Colleran's got me curious now.
Spill the beans Bob
Rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

My Unlimited has the Slottech guidpin that is set up to swivel within a controlled distance as well as the ability to move slightly forward and back. The trick is to diminish the the impact of entering a turn and spread it out over a longer period of time. Hopefully your car will be past the apex of the turn by the time the rear wants to respond.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,Mikes tip,the floating pin.You can quit smiling King,i can see the teeth from here:wave:
I've been using Mikes floating pin tip for awhile now Bob,it works better then most guys think doesn't it
Rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't see where this could be construed as "Mikes" tip. The floating guidepin which has been standard for a number of years now on the slottech SS cars is not anywhere near the same concept that I am referring too. There are things that may be new to certain racers that is common knowledge to others. This set-up is not used by anyone besides myself and T.S.Seeing as I was TQ in unlimited this year as well as last year at the HOPRA Nats you would think others might have interest. Just a note of interest: What took me out of the Main was being marshalled in backwards, the car subsequently spilt in the rear after tracking through the turn heading onto the main straight and then smacking the wall at the end of the main straight. So maybe the guidepin set-up helps the car track forwards and backwards. I was hoping the Unlimited race would have been Bad luck free for me this year since I had also TQ'd in the Drop-in race and then blown a front motor ball bearing in the semi's. Sometimes you just have a good run of bad luck.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Pin tips sideways,and moves back and forth,i say is Mikes idea Bob.
Everybody promoted gluing the pin in ,way back when Tony came out with his pin set-up,it was Mike who advocated leaving it loose ,long before anybody else ever did,it's Mikes tip.
Throw a picture up,lets see how much differant your idea is.
On my Storms i got almost a 1/8 " of pin travel back and forth,and probably close to 20 thous of sideways pivot.
Good try Bob,but it's just an adaption of Mikes idea.
Tony even said glue the pin in solid when he released the design.
Want me to dig up the old post off Mikes board from a few years back,where i'm asking about a floating pin,i know you used to haunt that board pretty religiously back then.
You might of thought you had something new Bob,but i don't think so:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

This is not the Floating pin as in the ss. I do use that type in my drop-in, but the set-up in the unlimited is quite different. The unlimited idea for this pin is Tony',s although he does not run it the same as T.S and I. The floating pin idea is Tony's, just because some of us advocated it doesn't make it My or Mike's idea. Since you have "it all figured out" what good would a picture do.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the crazy fun of this hobby. Threads can go in many "unexpected" directions. LOL!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The floating pin idea,doesn't belong to Tony either.
His idea was a pin that could be set where you wanted and then glued in place.
The only one i've ever seen advocating a floating pin was Mike,and that was long before anybody else.
Outta curiousity,i measured my Storms,i got roughly a 100 thous of back and forth movement,and 30 to 35 thous sideways play,and i got that idea strictly from Mike,back when everybody thought he was nuts,and some of us still do,just kidding Mike:wave:.

*[EXPLETIVE DELETED BY MODERATOR]* Bob,don't you remember the uproar over rules,when i asked about floating a pin,christ i think Reeve and the rest of the G pilots just about crapped their pants,cause they couldn't figure out a way to float the pin in their G cars.

I'm not the one claiming i got a new idea Bob,so post a picture,lets see just how differant your idea is


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just as a point of historical guidepin" floating" interest. In the late 80's I ran a carbon fibre rail unlimited car at the winter nats at Rick Davis's 3 D's hobbyshop in Detroit. The guidepin moved approximately 100 thou each way in a limited float. I won the race by quite a margin that day. Joel Pennington and Scott Terry noticed the movement. It definitely helped the handling. The trick is to have a controlled movement that dissipates the impact upon entering the corner.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,it always amazes me how you've done everything before everybody else Bob,but i never see you post a tip on your own.
I think you got lucky and didn't know what you'd stumbled into,until Mike started advocating it.
Point me to the post where you joined in on the floating guide-pin debate.
Okay nuff arguing,lets see this springloaded idea of yours:thumbsup: 
Post some pic's


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick-- a lot of things happened before the internet became a way of life. Just because it wasn't discussed on the internet doesn't mean it hasn't been done. A lot of things have been done before they became commercially available or before they came into your realm of knowledge. Also sometimes it takes a while to get to Canada. Just Kidding!!
Now most people think that Bigfoot brushes were a Tony Idea. Not so. He did make them commercially available for HO, But they were tried in a car I had come across and I tried to use them on a unlimited car in the late 80's. Rick Derosa can verify this since we made the brush tubes that accommadated the nearly .100 diameter beasts and tried them at his house. I did not come up with the Idea, but I did pass along the thought that somewhere between .o75 and .080 was probably the size that might work. Think 2mm. The .100 diameter ones were causing too much friction and as we learned later probably overlapped the com slots. The car did run cooler but had a somewhat limited top end. I think the old car I found them in was an Ideal type and I'm not sure if it was ho or 1/43rd, but I think it was HO. Rick, at one point in time I was building 2 or three unlimited cars a week. Since I had come up with the "rail Cars" that were dominant for a few years in Unlimited, they offered almost unlimited opportunities for experimenting with wheel bases, magnet set-ups, electrical systems, even the Ball bearing front end was first tried by Me on these cars. Doing things on a limited basis is one thing, making them widely available another. Many things we currently use and incorporate into the "modern" cars had their beginnings in the rail car set-ups. Some have not yet been incorporated. Remember when there was only one spring for each pick-up shoe. Again in the late eighties I ran cars that had two springs with the pu shoe ends bent toward the middle with a short aluminum tube that had each spring end inside it that would roll as the shoe travelled up. This concept eventually became the dual springs we now enjoy. Many other Ideas came from that experimental era. I learned from other guys as well. Rick Derosa, Joel Pennington, Al Thurmon, Norm Gardner, Scott Terry,Jim Scharf,Brian Darabosh, Steve Engler,John Mullen, Walt Dick,Doug Hammer Bob Dame and yes, discussions with Bob Lincoln as well. We were all searching for ways to make these challenging little cars go faster, handle better and not break or burn up in the process. I hope these guys learned some things from me as well. Regarding the guidepin issue on my recent unlimiteds. The commercail pin concept is Tony's, No, it is not spring loaded as was his RO guidepin in the Pennsylvania Nats. Another part of the set-up was an Idea passed to me By Tom Shepard. The combination works well.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Rick Carter said:


> Bob,
> 
> In Mike's case, he has no choice. Why do you think he has a supply of tweezers in his box at all times???



those are for you baby

lol


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

hornet, Tony had a slick setup back in the day, basically a flag guide pin the had kimited left & right movement and auto centered. He had a picture up at 1 time.

Bob is also talking a different animal then the floating pin as well.
My idea was based off the ISO pancake cars
the chassis and pan moved independent of each which isolated the shock to the car. I could run a pan on a super stock, but I tried to get close by running slottech cars that separated bulkheads, and just add the floating guide pin
and I could get close. 

Not sure if it was bob, but I think i remember said they tried it and that was putting a small bearing on the pin that would sit in the slot


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Lets see a picture.
Bob guys were building homemade bearing front ends before the late 80's,i ran into a machinist in the 70's who was building his own bearing front ends,and that was probably somewhere around 78.
Brush barrels i'll give him,but the rest was tried before the late 80's.
Apparently they weren't successful,if Bob developed these ideas in the late 80's,i'm thinking they should'va been in production by now.:wave:
Hokay,enuff gabbing,lets see a picture of the T&B idea Collaran


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think your "machinist" did the bearings like I did. Have you seen the BB front end Tony sells? Slick. Area 51 hasn't given me clearance yet. You should check with the machinist. Maybe he's done it 40 years ago.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes the bear front end has been a round for a long time.
I took used a 4 bearing front end at 1 point(looked like double flanged hub), the inside bearing had a small spacer so if the bearings got smashed into the chassis, they still spun freely. it was a nice setup.

neo is 1 guy that I do listen to cause he been racing ho since the 1940's
but he one of the ones that also thinks outside the box


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike-- are you saying I used to race miniature stagecoaches?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the 1/24th and 1/32th guys might have something to say about most of your ideas Bob,they developed everything long before you,including rail cars.
You might of adapted some ideas,but orginal ideas,i'm not so sure about.
They also ran bearings in everything long before we did.
The guy was building his own tapered roller bearing hubs,he was a crafty machinist.
Okay,lets see a picture of this glorified idea of yours.
Your the guy telling us we should see this fancy new fang dangled guide-pin,so lets see a picture 

Also regarding the guidepins, its moved way beyond the length and girth issue. You should "see" the one on my unlimited.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Come to the HOPRA Nats where all The Cool innovative stuff shows up. You can see it there. Will You Show up?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Hornet said:"I think the 1/24th and 1/32th guys might have something to say about most of your ideas Bob,they developed everything long before you,including rail cars."

Really Rick??? I guess they must have developed carbon fibre long before it was oficially made. Did ya hear about Al Gore inventing the internet in 1924?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edited for language


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Bob i concede,you win,you're smarter then everybody else.

I'm done with this post,i figured we'd never see a picture,and it looks like i'm right:tongue:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I was going to post til you got involved. Interesting the effect you seem to have on people. Sorry to all that this thread went a little off topic.

Hornet-- you are a little out of the loop up in Canada. Some things that are common knowledge here, might be news to you (apparently). I knew you were in over your head when you did not know that the rail cars I was referring to were made out of carbon fibre.You had assumed (wrongly) that the rails were the steel or brass used in the larger scales. Just a reminder that you could catch up with the latest greatest things fast, just by attending the HOPRA Nats. Not claiming to be smarter than everyone, I just have put in a little more time on these things than most.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Never assume Bob,it makes an *edited* of things,i knew you used carbon fibre,the ideas still came out of the bigger scales,only the material is differant.
You think the big boys wouldn't of used carbon fibre in the 60's if it was readily available.
Hey i read slotcar mags in the 60's and 70's too
I suppose you also showed the R/C guys how to use carbon fibre.
Amazes me how smart you are:thumbsup:
See ya Bob,i said i was done with this post,later:wave:

BTW:you never had any intention of posting a pic,that's an ass cover if i ever heard one.

I like the one "till you got involved",you must not read very well,seems to me,it was my post,so i'm thinking you must be referring to somebody else,but hey what do i know,LMAO.
Read the first post num=nuts,and see who's name's on the thread


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Closed for people using improper language. People, read the TOS, I won't ask again. Thanks.


----------

